# Help with Scratchbuild



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

I am going to scratchbuild my own csx c44-9 and I want it to be made from the best parts, I can find. Could you guys start posting I deas for great parts. 

I was thinking about kato powered trucks and motor. does that sound good?


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Can't go wrong with Kato, as they make some of the smoothest running parts in the business.

Back when I was more into continental US modeling trawling through old back issues of Model Railroader seemed like the best bet.


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Most of the stuff in old model railroaders in discontinued.

EDIT: I have a c44-9 shell and it has bnsf logos and other stuff I have to take of to repaint, But I do not know how.

I also was wondering if someone has the correct cab that they are willing to sell me in any paint scheme. The original bnsf does not work for csx.

Does anyone know of a website in which they help you aling the steps of repainting?


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Heres my list of super detail parts as of now.

C44-9w CSX

•	DS-230 C44-9W, AC4400CW detail set for SP, CSX, CP & NS
•	NB-249 "GE" Number Boards, Hi-Lo Mount
•	FF-258 "GE" DASH 8,9 & AC4400CW Fuel Fillers & Gauges 
•	PB-259 Piping and Bracket Details For Right Side of DASH 8,9 & AC4400CW 
•	MU-266 MU Hose, 3 Cluster Set, All Roads
•	AH-267 Air Hose, Locomotive Trainline With Barcket
•	RW-270 GE DASH 9-44CW, AC4400CW Rear Radiator Walkway Plates, Access Hatches & Lifting Lugs


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Paint stripping is under way. All I have to do is soake it in alcohol and brush it until all of the paint is gone. I still need to find a cab.


----------



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

Here is the best scratchbuilder resource I have found.

http://www.mainlinemodeler.com/

I don't know if they've ever done a C44-9, but perhaps you could email them and ask. They seem to have back issues available all the way back to 1980.

Have you considered trying to make your own cab out of styrene?


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Lownen said:


> Here is the best scratchbuilder resource I have found.
> 
> http://www.mainlinemodeler.com/
> 
> ...


No I have not tried to make my own. Plus that would be a painstaking task to get to scle and fit.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

ntrainlover said:


> No I have not tried to make my own. Plus that would be a painstaking task to get to scle and fit.


If you can find plans for the loco making your own might be an interesting exercising, and will only cost you time 

I'm not quite up to speed, but is this a new(er) loco?


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

tworail said:


> If you can find plans for the loco making your own might be an interesting exercising, and will only cost you time
> 
> I'm not quite up to speed, but is this a new(er) loco?


yes it is


----------



## sptrains.com (Mar 18, 2008)

Well, not sure if you're interested but we actually are getting in a bunch of C44-9W from Kato

381-376621 Diesel GE C44-9W Powered DCC Ready -- Southern Pacific #8110 HO 30-Jun-2008 (Adv. Res.)	

381-376622	Diesel GE C44-9W Powered DCC Ready -- Southern Pacific #8137 HO 30-Jun-2008 (Adv. Res.)	

381-376623	Diesel GE C44-9W Powered DCC Ready -- Union Pacific #956 HO 30-Jun-2008 (Adv. Res.)	

381-376624	Diesel GE C44-9W Powered DCC Ready -- Union Pacific #9581 HO 30-Jun-2008 (Adv. Res.)	

381-376625	Diesel GE C44-9W Powered, DCC Ready -- Southern Pacific #8116 HO 30-Jun-2008 (Adv. Res.)	

381-376626	Diesel GE C44-9W Powered, DCC Ready -- Union Pacific #9575 HO 169.00	N

No CSX's though


----------



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

Regarding my previous post, after some more reading, I'm not sure Mainline Modeler is still being published.


----------



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

Lownen said:


> Regarding my previous post, after some more reading, I'm not sure Mainline Modeler is still being published.


I found out for sure today that Mainline Modeler is definitely not being published any longer.


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

that sucks I decided on trying to find an atheran bluebox loco prepainted. I might paint the other one to acdc and intall dcc and customize it to play acdc songs.


----------



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

ntrainlover said:


> that sucks I decided on trying to find an atheran bluebox loco prepainted. I might paint the other one to acdc and intall dcc and customize it to play acdc songs.


Don't you mean acdcc songs?


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

haha


----------

